# Heartbroken with 2 children to protect



## MommyInTheMiddle (May 23, 2010)

Hmm...how to start. My husband started a big argument over a grocery item, then ended the evening Monday night by telling me he'd been having an affair for a year. He left me and my children and I assume he's living with the other person he's screwing. 
I am devastated, because I put my faith in this man when he did the same thing to me in 1997, early in our marriage. I left him after finding out then. We were his signature from a divorce and he ended things with the other woman and wanted me back. Even brought his faith in God into things. I believed in marriages before that and thought if he had counseling(he'd assaulted me during the split) that we could try again. Now here I am again, with 2 children in the mix, very young school children, unable to deal with the loss of my partner and best friend, unable to trust in anything I'd believed in about him and myself. How do I start to heal, while making my daughters-who are my EVERYTHING- see that I am a strong person?


----------



## MommyInTheMiddle (May 23, 2010)

Please, someone respond to me.


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

I am sorry you are having to deal with his failings in such an awful way.

But you need to find the resolve to protect yourself and your children.

Seriously, you have to act! Find a good lawyer and find a good counselor to help you move forward.

He owes you much and will try to not be giving. He is in selfish mode.

Hang in there.


----------



## HappyHer (Nov 12, 2009)

Best friend? Do you mean him? What kind of best friend is that? No, sweetie, it's time that YOU are your own best friend. 

Get to an attorney and find out what your options are to truly protect your young children. He has left the house and there should be immediate steps to put a child support order through while you are trying to sort out the rest of the pieces. Spousal support as well if you don't work.

Take extra good care of you and your children now. They are going to be hurt and confused and you need to be strong and positive for them. 

You are going to find that you deserve a TRUE best friend and companion and that will happen after you get yourself out of this mess that this man is putting you through yet again. The first chance should have been enough. Apparently since you took him back the first time, he thinks he can do it again. But he's been with this other woman for a year now - A YEAR! That is no kind of father or husband and you will be much better off without him.


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm sorry!! 

I would focus on the kids and yourself!! Get a attorney and go from there.......

What does focus on the kids mean? No reason to destroy their world anymore than it already will be by Daddy leaving. Encourage, spend time, have FUN, be there for them 100%. Don't badmouth Daddy it will only make them upset they will learn the story when they grow up and can reason.

Focus on you! Eat healthier, exercise, get support from family/friends, spend time envisioning life with you and your great kids! What needs to happen! What will life be like! Take it one day at a time and it does get better


----------



## Susan2010 (Apr 19, 2010)

Also, tell your attorney to sue that female for alienation of affection. She will probably drop his butt like a hot potato.

A good attorney will immediately file motions to have him pay all the household expenses for the time it takes to make it to final divorce agreement and court dates. And if you cannot afford it, you can make him pay your attorney fees and court costs.

I know you wanted sympathy and probably wanted someone to tell you how to get your husband back. But this is no time for sympathy. He has betrayed his family and is gone. There is nothing for you to do now except protect yourself and your children.


----------

